# Sleeping with Snuggle sac?



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

After going through a very tragic event of the hedgehog I chose from the breeder dying at 4 weeks old, I was able to pick out a new little girl who will actually be ready 2 weeks earlier than the previous! I am now rushing to get last minute supplies and making sure everything will be perfect. I have heard people sleeping in an old tshirt and putting it in the carrier when bringing the baby home and then also placing it inside their hideout inside their cage. But, I got to thinking and wondered would it work if I just slept with the snuggle sac in my bed? I may be crazy but I haven't seen anyone else talk about it and I feel like it would be an easier option if it would work the same. Any input is greatly appreciated! 

(Here are some bonus pictures of the new girl!)







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't see why not, it actually seems very logical to me. I'm so happy to hear that the breeder found you another baby after the sad loss of the other. 

She is so cute and looks comfortable with you already! I love your nails, by the way.


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you so much! There were a few to choose from and she seemed to be very calm and rarely balled up. Right after I told the breeder she was the one, she christened me by pooping on me! :lol: I am looking forward to picking her up on Friday


----------



## YarnCoffeeWine (Mar 17, 2016)

I think sleeping with the snuggle sack is a great idea! Also, Purl pooped on me the first time I held her. I think its a good omen.


----------



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

yeah, Remy pooped on me too LOL Its definitely a good sign!


----------



## johnarris1994 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear about the first little one. My brothers hedgehog who I "inherited" after he passed away was very almost absent the first week or so. Now she's really starting to get use to me and I think she may even like me.


----------

